# Nil by mouth permanently after Total Thyroidectomy



## Sam (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I tried searching a lot on Google about this topic but could not find anything. So here it goes, my dad was diagnosed with thyroid cancer about 2 years ago when he found a lump on his neck. The doctors organised a date for surgery (total thyroidectomy) soon after the diagnosis. Before the the surgery we were told that he will be functioning normal after the surgery and that he would go through radiotherapy for one month. However, after the surgery there were many complications such as breathing difficulty, coughing, hoarse voice and most importantly his inability to eat or drink through his mouth forever as the veins responsible for swallowing had been partially removed and weakened. They said if he eats or drink anything through his mouth, it can go into his lungs which has life threatening consequences. Therefore, they placed a feeding tube through his abdominal wall and into the stomach.It is known as PEG tube which allows nutrition, fluids and/or medications to be put directly into the stomach. This had (still having) a huge impact on our family because food is an important part of our culture and we also feel guilty eating when he can't. It has been 2 years now that he hasn't had anything through his mouth, he only gets nutrition fluids through the PEG tube. I wanted to know if anyone has experienced this or knows someone who has. Also, if there is any procedure or anything that can help my dad eat/drink again through his mouth. Any information will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That is a really unusual complication. Was the damage "just" done to his veins? That doesn't make a lot of sense to me. Or was there some kind of damage to his esophagus?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have the surgical report?


----------



## Sam (Dec 14, 2015)

Nope, but I can get them off the doctors. In these 2 years we just accepted everything the doctors said, but now I want to make sure I get other opinions as well and hope that there is a solution.

I will get the reports and get back.

Cheers


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great - looking forward to reading what you come up with. Some thing seems odd so I think there has to be an explanation!


----------

